
Creative shares hit decade high - chaychoong
http://www.tnp.sg/news/business/creative-shares-jump-after-glowing-reports-new-product
======
chaychoong
I'm personally curious about how the Super X-Fi work, under all that
marketing. Seems like it's their take on AI-generated HRTFs?

[http://pro.3dsoundlabs.com/category/personal-
hrtfs/](http://pro.3dsoundlabs.com/category/personal-hrtfs/)

